# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  مدارک لازم برای دیپلم مجدد؟

## m40

دوستان تصمیم گرفتم دوباره دیپلم بگیرم.
کسی میدونه تا کی مهلت هست برای اقدام و انتخاب واحد؟
میخوام برای شهریور انتخاب واحد کنم.
چه مدارکی را باید  ببرم اموزش پرورش؟
و سوال بعدی اینکه همه رو شهریور بردارم یا چند واحد بزارم برای دی ماه؟ میشه دی دیپلم گرفت و ازش استفاده کرد برای کنکور 95  ؟
باتشکر

----------


## m40

لطفا پاسخ بدید خیلی فوریه...

----------


## khaan

در هر شهری فرق داره. ولی نهایتا تا یه هفته بعد اقدام نکنین بعیده جایی پیدا کنین ثبت نام کنه

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> دوستان تصمیم گرفتم دوباره دیپلم بگیرم.
> کسی میدونه تا کی مهلت هست برای اقدام و انتخاب واحد؟
> میخوام برای شهریور انتخاب واحد کنم.
> چه مدارکی را باید  ببرم اموزش پرورش؟
> و سوال بعدی اینکه همه رو شهریور بردارم یا چند واحد بزارم برای دی ماه؟ میشه دی دیپلم گرفت و ازش استفاده کرد برای کنکور 95  ؟
> باتشکر


من رفتم گفتن شهریور نمیشه دیه
اصل دیپلم+ریزنمرات+شناسنامه

----------


## m40

من مشهد هستم - یعنی هیچ طوری نمیشه کاری کرد شهریور بیفته؟ مهلتش تموم شده؟

----------


## m40

جوابی نیست؟ میترسم مهلت تموم بشه و به شهریور نرسم! ینی میشه نیفته دی؟ اون موقع باید وقتتو صرف کارهای دیگه ای کنی

----------


## Orwell

شما دی هم میتونی دیپلم بگیری و باهاش کنکور ثبت نام کنی از این بابت مشکلی نیست.
اما اگه خیلی اصرار به شهریور داری زودتر اقدام کن

----------

